# Chimichanga Appetizers



## Chef Munky (Jul 30, 2010)

Chimichanga Appetizers:

These can take some time to prepare. Depending on how you want to go about preparing them.
Left overs work well. Store bought ingredients can be substituted. They can be made ahead of time then frozen.
To shorten what would be a long post I'll just add a link to the filling that I used for them. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/beef-taquitos-64988.html

Instead of using flour/ corn tortillas, I made up a batch of egg roll wrappers. Store bought ones will work as well.
Once  they were rolled out in sheets, they were filled in the middle with about 1 Tablespoon of  the seasoned meat. Topped with cheese. Folded over and cut like  raviolis.

Deep fry @350 for 3 to 5 minutes. Or oven baked @350  brushed with a little olive oil or butter before baking. Bake for 15  minutes or until they are golden brown.


----------



## letscook (Jul 31, 2010)

They look yummy. What is the dip you have with them?


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 31, 2010)

Thankies 

That's sour cream with chopped green onions.

Munky.


----------

